# Hercules shotgun ?



## coonkilla (Apr 6, 2015)

I just got a Hercules shotgun and was looking for who made it,that is no company markings or gauge marks on the barrel, I got it because it's old and cool looking, any info that could point me in the right direction would be great.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 6, 2015)

coonkilla, what you have there is called a trade gun, made by a name brand manufacturer and stamped Hercules for selling thru stores such as Montgomery-Ward, Sears, Western Auto, etc. back around the 30's-40's. Most Hercules shotguns were made by J. Stevens Co. and Iver Johnson. Great, dependable guns "in the day", yet CHEAPER on the poorer folks!!! Google and Numerich Gun Parts can help you find out a lot!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 7, 2015)

Back in the 1930s and 40s, one of those store-brand "trade guns" would sell for about $10 brand new.

A couple places online say that Montgomery Ward's single-shot break open shotguns called "Hercules" were made by Stevens.  Such as the Stevens Model 94.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 7, 2015)

Was a lot of them out there with the "Hercules" moniker on them.
I have a Hercules Grade Double 12ga. that was mfgr'd by Iver Johnson Bicycle Works 32" tubes both full choke with 3" chambers. Nothing real fancy but mechanically locks and ops as well as my Fox. Great turkey/duck gun.
Look close there will be a "tell" somewhere on the action to hint who made yours. IJBW was proud to mark theirs.
My first brand new - very own shotgun was a Stevens made double 20ga.- 12th Christmas present. Marked JC Higgens (Sears brand name). Although trail/truck worn, still my favorite go-to. She can toss a slug with the best of them.
I like my old doubles a lot, but they sure get heavy on an all day rabbit or grouse hunt, so now, if I go, I usually just grab the ol' Ithica Feather Weight. Bluing and varnish are so way over rated....


----------



## coonkilla (Apr 7, 2015)

Where can I find replacement stocks,and the only markings I can find say w.a.p.t. on it,thanks for all the help.


----------



## jglenn (Apr 7, 2015)

try Numerich

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/


----------

